

Show HN: Preview Links Instantly. Feedback welcome. - richardkiss
http://lnkvu.com/

======
cocoflunchy
I use a Chrome extension that is somewhat similar, but only for images :
[http://hoverzoom.net/](http://hoverzoom.net/)

It's one of these little things that you realize how useful they are when
they're not here ;)

Maybe you should try to implement it as a browser extension instead of a
website extension? I think it would be more useful (because it is not expected
behavior for a visitor of your website).

~~~
richardkiss
Not a bad idea. However, by letting sites opt in, economies of scale really
kick in... we deliver a few thumbnails many times (on sites where it's
especially useful, since they've opted in) instead of creating a bunch
randomly scattered about the web.

------
richardkiss
Created with phantomjs along with nginx, a tornado server, and some
JavaScript. I'd love to hear what you think!

